# Chanel Spring/Summer 2011 Haute Couture x 170 (Update)



## Q (3 Feb. 2011)

​

thx tikii93


----------



## Q (3 Feb. 2011)

*Update + 107*

* Details:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*thx tikii93​


----------



## Katzun (3 Feb. 2011)

dankeschön , auch wenn die mädel recht krank geschminkt sind


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

alle images removed.


----------

